# Looking for an engine builder/tuner in SoCal



## MBlackmer22 (Apr 17, 2013)

I have a 65 GTO. 400 bored .060. Looking for an engine builder/tuner in SoCal. Hoping someone can point me in the right direction.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Does it have to be SoCal? The best in the business is in Virginia...

What all do you need done?


Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Also, if your 400 is bored .060 and needs a rebuild, you will need to source another block if machine work is required. .060" is pretty much the "last cut" on these blocks unless you want to run sleeves in each hole ($$$). Get on line and check it out. I think HO is in LA, and several others.


----------



## Indetrucks (Apr 2, 2013)

MBlackmer22 said:


> I have a 65 GTO. 400 bored .060. Looking for an engine builder/tuner in SoCal. Hoping someone can point me in the right direction.


Where in So. Cal?

You can give Hot Rod Performance a call (in Torrance)
Mark has owned and operated that speed shop for YEARS.


----------

